# gooseflesh, goose bumps



## veracity

Hi,

Please see the definition at this link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gooseflesh

It's name comes from geese as far as English is concerned. In Hungarian the expression is also derived from geese.

Libabőr. Ettől a zenétől libabőrös leszek.

What is the case in other languages? Can you report yours?


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _gęsia skórka_ ("gęś" also means "goose")


----------



## madshov

In Danish: Gåsehud = Gooseskin


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _pele de galinha_ (chicken flesh/skin).


----------



## Nikola

AS your link suggest goose bumps is the common expression for my version of AE.


----------



## robertinez

Español: _pelos de gallina_  (chicken flesh/skin).


----------



## kusurija

In Japanese:
鳥肌 or 鳥膚 both[torihada] (bird's skin)

In Czech:
Husí kůže (goose's skin)

In Lithuanian:
žąsies oda (goose's skin)

In Latin:
Cutis anserina


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* гусиная кожа


----------



## kusurija

In Latvian:
Zosāda (Goose's skin)


----------



## Sionees

Welsh: Croen Ia^r (Hen skin)


----------



## Juri

In Italian we say: avere la _pelle d'oca_ (goose's skin)
but also :_accapponare _la pelle (capon's skin)
Not common: pesce cappone, as scorfano,scarpena(scorpion fish).


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _anserhaŭto _(goose skin / goose flesh).


----------



## Miguel Antonio

robertinez said:


> Español: _pelos de gallina_  (chicken flesh/skin).


In Spain we say _carne/piel_ _de gallina. Pelos_ are hairs, and chickens have feathers, though the comparison is made to plucked chicken skin, not feathered.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* we use 'kippenvel', chicken skin.

Only when googling a bit for this word, I bumped (no pun intended) into this nice but slightly naughty one: mierentietjes (literally _ant titties_).
I never heard it, I never used, but this is going to change from now on.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sokol

German: Gänsehaut (goose skin); Austrian dialect: Ganslhaut (literally the same exept that the goose is in diminutive)

Unfortunately no naughty German word available, as is for Dutch.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Verb: *«Ανατριχιάζω»* [a.na.triˈça.zɔ] --> lit. _to raise the hair_; _to have goosebumps_ < Byz. Gr. denominative v. *«ἀνατριχιῶ/ἀνατριχῶ» anatrikhiô* and *anatrikhô* (idem) < Classical adj. *«ἀνάτριχος, -oς, -ον» ănắtrikʰŏs* (masc. & fem.), *ănắtrikʰŏn* (neut.) --> _with hair bristling backwards_ < compound; prefix & preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* + Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«θρίξ» tʰríks* (nom. sing.), *«τριχός» trĭkʰós* (gen. sing.).

Noun: *«Ανατριχίλα»* [a.na.triˈçi.la] (fem.) --> _goosebumps, shivering, trembling_ < Byz. Gr. fem. noun *«ἀνατριχίλα» anatrikhíla* (idem) < Koine Gr. adv. *«ἀνάτριχα» ănắtrikʰă* --> _with the hair raised_ + feminine productice suffix *«-ίλα»* [-íla]


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

In French, "chair de poule", literally "chicken flesh". In the US, we also say "goose pimples".


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In *Italian *:

_pelle d'oca_ - goose skin
_ho la pelle d'oca_ - I have the goose skin
In *Sardinian *:

_tuddu _or _tudda _or _tuddas _(plural) - literally "bristle, bristles" - from Latin "_saetŭla_" (bristle) - evolution : _saetŭla -> saetŭlla -> tŭlla -> tŭdda_
_happo su tuddu / sa tudda / sas tuddas - _I have the bristles
_so tuddídu_ - I'm bristled


----------



## ayed

In Arabic, we say :
Qaffa/waqafa sha'ri : the hair of my body/arm raised


----------



## Armas

Finnish: _kananliha_ "chicken's flesh"


----------



## sound shift

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> In the US, we also say "goose pimples".


That used to be the usual term in the UK, too.


----------



## Zareza

In *Romanian*: piele de găină (hen skin)


----------

